# Algae on bamboo shrimp antennae?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I recently added some lights to my fluval edge and then I was away for a bit and the tank didn't get its weekly water change, which resulted in some algae growth on the glass and plants, but nothing I couldn't fix with some scrubbing and trimming.

That said, I just noticed that Mittsy, my Bamboo shrimp, has a bit of algae growth on its "antennaes" or whatever they're called.

Is this a problem? Will it just go away on its own if I get the water quality back on track? 

Poor Mittsy...


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

The algae will come off with the next molt.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, makes sense, Chiumanfu.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You name your shrimp? Better keep away from cherry shrimp or you'll never keep track. :lol:


----------

